# Nissan Altima 2002 3.5 SE keys



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey, might be a dumb question, but I'll still ask. I am a happy new owner of a 2002 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE. Love the car. The only thing I'm not very happy with is the key/remote. It's huge. Is there any after market key/remote's that are similar to the Mercedes'? (what I mean is it is all in one, reducing the size).
Thanks for any help. Lots more questionsd to come.


----------



## DylanDET1 (Apr 28, 2006)

ur lookin for a lexus/bmw... etc key/transmitter all in one im asuming, u can use any remote u want providing u wire it. i don't know of any of those remotes that are sold universaly but picking up a universal remote to ur liking shouldn't be too hard..... while ur doin it upgrade to a keyless entry/security sys., seeing as how my lexus key cost 340dollars for the KEY UNCUT UNPROGRAMMED alone cost me, u can get a nice security sys. incorporated at half the cost, i put in a 2-way, the remote vibrates and alerts me when my alarm goes off if i can't hear it outside, so much stuff out there now, and cheap

http://www.designtech-intl.com/2way.asp


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, I'll check it out. But how can I get ride of the key? I still have to start the ignition. That's why I like the Mercedes, it has the key that flips out of the remote. All in one. I guess there is no really possibility. I assumed so.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

volkswagon has the same thing. I think its pretty damn cheesy. I wouldn't waste my time not to mention I don't believe there is anyway to do that unless you get someone to custom make you a keyfob. and even then I don't think it'd be any less obtrusive than what you have now.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i dont have a problem with having it in my pocket.. but if you're picky like that find someone who messes with remotes and infrared or whatever and pick up a little remote and have it programmed... as far as the key.. you're screwed cause the immobilazer chip is right on there.. and your car will not turn on w.out it..


----------

